# My Insane Asylum



## sham3303 (Oct 12, 2010)

What do you think? Any ideas as to what I could add?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cabinet with medicine bottles, latex gloves, patient folders, beakers...



Nurse pushing crazy man in straight jacket in a wheelchair. 
(I'm still trying to figure out how to make the straight jacket look more real and give notice to the antique wheel chair)


Crazy lady in hospital gown. I am going to put a baby doll in her hands with eyes blacked out.


Another crazy patient, sitting on the floor writing on the walls.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

missing pic of wheelchair, but so far so good!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice hair on the last one, very convincing.


----------



## sham3303 (Oct 12, 2010)

Dr Morbius said:


> missing pic of wheelchair, but so far so good!


The wheelchair is actually pictured, but you can't see it because the crazy man is sitting in it. That is my problem...I really want it to be more obvious, but I can't seem to show the chair becuase of the big man!


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good! How about a patient strapped to a bed? 
Or a padded cell?


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the patient writing on the wall. Very creepy.

How about some lobotomy-related items (drawing of brain/diagram of procedure) or some antique-looking medical equipment? Perhaps old/rusted misc tools--even kitchen appliances--could pass for creepy medical tools?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great job. The last picture of the patient writing on the wall. Looks so real!


----------



## sham3303 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your input. I have changed it around a little. Instead of the big guy in the wheelchair I laid him on a bed and strapped him down and I put a small child in the wheelchair. Looks pretty good now, especially with the black lights up.


----------

